# Help ID/value this Paramount?



## rocknsnow (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello, I've been wanting to sell an older Paramount I've had for about 25 years.  Trying to figure out what year it is and what it might be worth.  The frame is in pretty good shape except for a ding on the top tube (above 'A').   It has Campy derailleurs, DuraAce cranks, & mavic rims.  It looks similiar to some of the 50th anniversary models but not sure it is one?  Any help/info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## buisky (Jul 24, 2014)

The decals on your bike are the decals used in 1988. The anniversary year. However the lugs are not 1988 lugs. They are Nervex chrome lugs used back in the 70's.  Did you buy the bike new? As far as value once you determine year you should do an ebay search to help with value. This is just my opinion. I have a gold fork Anniversary 1988 Paramount and a 1972 Nervex chrome lugged Paramount and that is what I am using for comparison. What are the serial numbers? The bike was built by Waterford and somebody could have special ordered the Nervex lugs.Thanks, Ron


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2014)

The bike looks more like a 1973/73 with the wrong decals.Probably repainted and redecalled.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 24, 2014)

The bike also has a mix match of older and newer parts.  You need the serial number to start a value search.  Roger


----------



## ABC Services (Jul 24, 2014)

*date codes for Paramount bicycles*

http://waterfordbikes.com/w/culture/paramount/paramount-dating/


----------



## rocknsnow (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks so much for the help!  I bought the bike from a friend back in the late 80's or early 90's so not the original owner.

Where should the serial numbers be?  The only think I can find is on the bottom side of the bottom bracket but it is not a number.  I'm pretty sure it says 'Cinelli' and the fact that its hard to read makes me think maybe the bike was repainted?


----------



## buisky (Jul 31, 2014)

rocknsnow said:


> Thanks so much for the help!  I bought the bike from a friend back in the late 80's or early 90's so not the original owner.
> 
> Where should the serial numbers be?  The only think I can find is on the bottom side of the bottom bracket but it is not a number.  I'm pretty sure it says 'Cinelli' and the fact that its hard to read makes me think maybe the bike was repainted?




The serial number should be located on the left rear drop out. That would be next to the rear axle nut. Ron


----------



## rocknsnow (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks buisky.  The serial number is D74148, so I guess that means April 74?  Can anyone give a ball-park for what its roughly worth?  Thanks!


----------



## rhenning (Aug 4, 2014)

I own A74149 and feel it is worth $1000.  Mine is a complete and original survivor.  Yours to be worth that would need the correct paint job,  seat, seat post, brakes, handle bars, wheels and hubs and a few other things.  Those parts could cost you up to the $1000 my complete bike is worth.  Put it on E-Bay no reserve auction and you will see what it is worth.  Roger


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree but $1000 for the origional 1974 Rhenning bike might be a little light, especially if it is a full Campy bike. More like $1400-$1500.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 5, 2014)

Bike crazy that is just my opinion of what mine is worth.  It could be worth more of less the next time it sells.  Who can predict that?  This is a picture of mine which is a P10-9 touring bike.  Roger


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 8, 2014)

*what s  ? it worth*

well the frame is 450-500.00 and the seat post 50.00 cinelli bars and stem 75.00, campagnolo  record shifters and gear changers 125.00 wheel set 75.00 wrong parts 25.00, total  800.00 pretty close. a correct unraped version x2= 1600.00 with all the factory parts and paint in very good shape add 500.00 to 1000.00 for all chrome  1970s bikes


----------

